# Brevipes 128



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

My newest creation.
800mm x 400mm x 400mm
Hqi150 watts
Fluval 203
Fauna- 21 Paracheirodon axelrodi 
4 Otocinclus affinis 
Neocaridina Heteropoda (red) and Caridina japonica

Flora- Rotala rotundifolia
Ludwigia brevipes
Eleocharis parvulus
Utricularia Graminifolia
Echinodorus palaefolius latifolius
Rotala rotundifolia "Green"
Blyxa Japonica
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Rotala Walichii


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

HOLY MOLY!!! That's beautiful, Andre! A stunning aquascape, for sure!

What did you use for substrate? And, what do you use for fertilizer?


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> HOLY MOLY!!! That's beautiful, Andre! A stunning aquascape, for sure!
> 
> What did you use for substrate? And, what do you use for fertilizer?


Thanks a lot! 
Substrate:
Akadama special

Fertilizer:
Elos fase 1
Elos K40
Fe brightwell Aquatics
Flourish Excel
NPK Nutrafin (for N and P)


----------



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful scape! How long has it been set up.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

info scavenger said:


> Beautiful scape! How long has it been set up.


 Since October


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow your layout looks so awesome. Your tank looks slick also.


----------



## Te-Nej (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice looking tank. Can you give us a little closer picture?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Really nice scape. You might want to consider moving the Rotala green over to the right a little bit, as it's a tad bit too centered. Otherwise, nice stuff, good work!


----------

